# Mower won't start warm



## wilster98 (May 4, 2011)

I have a Craftsman mower that I just had tuned up. It starts and runs beautifully when it's cold. Once it warms up, if we shut it off, it won't start again. I use starting fluid to get it running again, and it runs great until we stop it for some reason. Any thoughts?

Thanks
Willy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Brand and model of engine would be very helpful. It sounds to me like you have a mower with the Briggs ready start system. The ready start is basically an auto choke system that has a temperature compensating to prevent over choking a hot engine. It may not be allowing the choke to close enough for semi warm restarts, or it may have other issues. 

This is just a guess however, as I don't really now which engine you have on your mower, and I may be totally off base.


----------



## wilster98 (May 4, 2011)

It is a Briggs and Stratton model 120000 series 675 motor. It has the auto choke. If that is the problem, what can be done?

Thanks
Willy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

First take the air filter out and see if the choke is closing when you are having trouble starting the engine. If the choke appears to be the problem, then take the blower housing off of the engine and inspect the linkages to make sure they are working properly and there is no debris affecting the operation of the choke. If the thermostat seems to be the problem, then it may need replacement.


----------

